# HTML Marquee Scrolling Pictures With Hyperlinks



## Jaymie1989

Hi i am looking for a HTML code for a marquee scrolling pictures box with hyperlinks. Could some one please tell me how to do this.


----------



## DJ-Zep

Code:


<marquee scrollamount="3"><a href="link url"><img src="url of image" alt=""></a></marquee>

If you would like to add more pictures, just copy and paste *<a href="link url"><img src="url of image" alt=""></a>* in between *<marquee>* and *</marquee>*. Change the *3* assigned to *scrollamount="3"* to change the speed of the marquee.

*Technical Explanation:*
I used the *marquee* tag which creates a scrolling marquee on your webpage. The *scrollamount* attribute, as I said before, changes the speed. 2 or 3 is a good value for that. I then used the *<a href=""></a>* tag to create the hyperlink. I placed the *<img>* tag in between the hyperlink tag to make it link to another page. Confusing, I know. Just keep practicing!


----------



## Jaymie1989

Works PERFECT thanks very much, can you recomend and good HTML pages with or without javascripts?


----------



## DJ-Zep

I'm sorry, what exactly do you mean? Do you want a pre-created site?


----------



## Jaymie1989

No Sorry. I was just wondering if you know any website with free html and/or java script codes that i might find helpful.


----------



## DJ-Zep

Oh, sorry. Check out Dynamic Drive.


----------



## Ales656

Hey there...What do you must to do with "link url"?? I know for "url of image" but i don't know for "link url"  Help please!!


----------



## Dunhamzzz

where you want the image to link to when clicked


----------



## Ales656

And i don't want to do this? I mean..if i don't want to make it clickable?


----------



## ags131

Here is a way to marquee pictures:


PHP:


<marquee scrollamount="10" scrolldelay="10" ONMOUSEOVER="this.stop();" ONMOUSEOUT="this.start();">
<a href="http://somesite.com"><img border=0 src="someimage.img"></a>
</marquee>

If you already have the images in place and the links working, then just insert the marquee code:



PHP:


<marquee align=center direction=left scrollamount="10" scrolldelay="10" ONMOUSEOVER="this.stop();" ONMOUSEOUT="this.start();">

</marquee>

The marquee will stop when the mouse moves over the marquee and start when the mouse moves away.

Here is a page with an example: http://ags131.mooo.com/?url=test 
Backup: http://75.104.220.150/?url=test


----------



## leeeden

ags131 said:


> Here is a way to marquee pictures:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> <marquee scrollamount="10" scrolldelay="10" ONMOUSEOVER="this.stop();" ONMOUSEOUT="this.start();">
> <a href="http://somesite.com"><img border=0 src="someimage.img"></a>
> </marquee>
> 
> If you already have the images in place and the links working, then just insert the marquee code:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> <marquee align=center direction=left scrollamount="10" scrolldelay="10" ONMOUSEOVER="this.stop();" ONMOUSEOUT="this.start();">
> 
> </marquee>
> 
> The marquee will stop when the mouse moves over the marquee and start when the mouse moves away.
> 
> Here is a page with an example: http://ags131.mooo.com/?url=test
> Backup: http://75.104.220.150/?url=test


Is there any reason why the code for stop on mouse rollover disappears?


----------



## racewires

Ok... After dusting off all the dust from the grey matter, I'm once again designing a inexpensive website. I cut and pasted the html for scrolling, and it works great. Even got the links to work, and a simple piece of text... 
Question 1: I'm trying to make a simple 1 inch tall, page width (variable per user), banner that has my website sponsors and friends links. Some are text only (3 lines tall), while others have text with small images. How do I do that? 
Question 2: (this is bad, i think it's alshymers) src="someimage.img" is where? (as in where is the image stored that is being referenced? I'm lost, and don't know where I put away my HTML for Dummies book 10 yrs ago!
Notes: I'm so cheap (it's a not for profit dot org), I'm using MS Publisher to create it, and hosting on godaddy. 
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR PUTTING UP WITH MY IGNORANCE! - Jason


----------



## racewires

Oh, the website is www.thelastfurlong.org
You can see the list of contributors/supporters on the right side of the page a little ways down. The list has expanded so rapidly in the last week since the site was created, that I want to put it horizontal under the navigation bar. and have it slowly scroll across, but stop when mouseover.
If you wish to critique the site, by all means... I welcome an experts opinion! Thanks again - Jason


----------



## OldNana

Thank you so much for this post. This worked beautifully on a new website I was working on.


----------



## NateJacobs

Below code

<marquee scrollamount="3"><a href="url"><img src="iimage url" alt=""></a></marque>

*removed links*


----------



## OldNana

NateJacobs said:


> Below code
> 
> <marquee scrollamount="3"><a href="url"><img src="iimage url" alt=""></a></marquee>


Thanks for posting the quote, NateJacobs. (I should have done so). This worked extremely well for me. Unfortunately, I'm still using FrontPage for that website, though. I know I need to get rid of FrontPage, so I am learning KompoZer. For whatever reason, the marquee won't work in KompoZer as it did in FrontPage  Anyone else have this problem, or is it ::shudder:: user error? If someone can suggest a different (low-cost) website builder, I'd appreciate it. Thanks for any input.


----------

